# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Adam Wysocki guest on Reptile Radio!!!

## Larry Suttles

Yesssiirr, Adam Wysocki has tons knowledge and experience in ball python husbandry and breeding as we'll as the business side of our hobby. We're proud to announce hell be our guest on January 13, 2007 at 12:00am (est)

Got a question for Adam that you'd like him to address on the air? Call in and talk to Adam LIVE and be apart of whats going to be an awesome show!

Call-in line
*(347) 215-8611* 

Blogtalkradio.com/reptileradio

----------


## JASBALLS

Hey Larry, Try not being Hammered for this one LOL!!

----------


## Reediculous

Adam, is one funny, down to earth, give you the shirt off of his back kind of guy!   This should be an awesome show!  I'll be tuning in.

----------


## catawhat75

I really hope my sound is up and running on my computer. Do you archive the shows?

----------


## Halfdawg

All the show's are archived.  Just go to the link above and you can listen to all the shows.



Richard

----------


## rabernet

Adam will be a show that you do not want to miss! He's so enthusiastic about ball pythons, and it's always a pleasure to pick his brain! I may have to call in and say hi!

----------


## JASBALLS

> Adam will be a show that you do not want to miss! He's so enthusiastic about ball pythons, and it's always a pleasure to pick his brain! I may have to call in and say hi!


Not again!!!!  :sploosh:  :ROFL:

----------


## Reediculous

> Adam will be a show that you do not want to miss! He's so enthusiastic about ball pythons, and it's always a pleasure to pick his brain! I may have to call in and say hi!



this time write your question down do you don't forget anything!

----------


## rabernet

> Not again!!!!


Why? What was wrong with my last call? Hmmmm???? :Sad:

----------


## rabernet

> this time write your question down do you don't forget anything!


Oh bleh! I know, I forgot about Grace when I called in for Tim!

----------


## Reediculous

> Why? What was wrong with my last call? Hmmmm????


i enjoyed it!  I even remember saying to myself.......My! i wonder who this hottie is?        :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

> i enjoyed it!  I even remember saying to myself.......My! i wonder who this hottie is?


Flattery will get you everywhere!  :Razz:

----------


## JASBALLS

> Flattery will get you everywhere!


What will lieing get him? LOL!!!

----------


## rabernet

> What will lieing get him? LOL!!!



Oooh Jas, you are being very naughty!  :Wag of the finger:  :Razz:

----------


## jglass38

Adam who?

----------


## Reediculous

> What will lieing get him? LOL!!!



take notes!       :Razz:

----------


## frankykeno

Got it marked on the calendar.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Adam who?


Wysocki  :Very Happy:

----------


## Larry Suttles

> I may have to call in and say hi!


Robin please do we'd love to here from you.

You too JASSSHOLE!!.HAHA.  :Bowdown: J/K :Bowdown:

----------


## Patrick Long

ill be listenin and trying to call in hahaha

----------


## Emilio

Wysocki is the man!! Can't wait man I love reptile radio

----------


## OhClueless1

Can't wait to put a voice to the name and face!  Will be tuning in for sure.

----------


## Brimstone111888

You better make the show like 2 hours long

----------


## Reediculous

Adam can't stay up that late!    lol

----------


## BT41042

> Adam can't stay up that late!    lol


Neither can I...LOL...
BT

----------


## Reediculous

> Neither can I...LOL...
> BT



lol       hitting the bottle before the show are we?

----------


## BT41042

I'd never hit the bottle before showtime - I stick with the cans... :Very Happy: 
BT

----------


## Reediculous

> I'd never hit the bottle before showtime - I stick with the cans...
> BT




LoL  Gotcha!

----------


## jdmls88

That is going to be an awesome show!! Im pumped

----------


## Larry Suttles

> I'd never hit the bottle before showtime - I stick with the cans...
> BT



I'm with ya bro nothing eases the pre-show jitters like a couple ice cold Pabst Blue Ribbons.. :Headbang:

----------


## muddoc

> I'm with ya bro nothing eases the pre-show jitters like a couple ice cold Pabst Blue Ribbons..



I heard you guys.  I drank cans throughout the entire show when I was on.  p.s. Larry, I prefer Schlitz.

----------


## stangs13

How do I tune in to listen?

----------


## jdmls88

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/reptileradio

----------


## pythontricker

is the actual radio on the website. like is that what reptile radio is or do you have to buy it or something. can somebody please explain ti to me.

----------


## Larry Suttles

> is the actual radio on the website. like is that what reptile radio is or do you have to buy it or something. can somebody please explain ti to me.


Yea everything is completely free just click on the link and check out some of the past archives. You can even download shows into your mp3 player or just listen from your pc.

The show airs live every Saturday night at 12am (EST) if you tune in live you can call in and ask questions or make comments. The call-in number is on the home page.

Pretty cool stuff

www.blogtalkradio.com/reptileradio

 :Salute:

----------


## DZBReptiles

Larry, you and BT are doin' a great job! You guys kick ass. I keep listening to them over and over. How about two shows a week? Twice as much PBR. Just a thought.

Jeff

----------


## monk90222

What topics will Mr. Wysocki be covering?

----------


## jglass38

> What topics will Mr. Wysocki be covering?


Corona?

----------

